# "ήταν κουμπάρος μας, τον είχαμε παντρέψει"



## Egyptiotissa

Μία πιθανότητα είναι να αποδοθεί ως "we had been best man and best woman at his wedding" ή "we had served as best man and best woman at his wedding" αλλά γυρεύω και κάτι καλύτερο. Αν μείνω στις πιο πάνω δύο παραλλαγές, άραγε χρειάζεται να επαναλάβω το best πριν το woman;


----------



## ireney

Γεια!
Δεν έχουμε "best woman" στ' Αγγλικά (εκτός αν κάποιος αποφασίσει να έχει γυναίκα για "best man"). Η κουμπάρα είναι "maid/matron of hono(ur)" (εξαρτάται από το αν είναι παντρεμένη ή όχι. Έτσι ας πούμε ο σύζυγος ήταν best man του άντρα μου και η γυναίκα του η matron of honor για μένα στον γάμο μας. 
Η κουμπαριά είναι λίγο διαφορετική (στην Αμερική τουλάχιστον) απ' ότι στην Ελλάδα γενικότερα.
Τέσπα, πριν αρχίσω να off topic, θα μπορούσες να πεις "We were best man and maid/matron of honor at his wedding" ή "We were his best man and his wife's/her m of honor" ή κάτι τέτοιο.
Ή μπορείς να εξηγήσεις τι εστί κουμπαριά και να το τελειώσεις με ένα "we married them"


----------



## shawnee

Υπάρχει βέβαια και ο όρος sponsor που καλύπτει το ρόλο του κουμπάρου. Άλλα να πει κανείς, We sponsored their wedding, πάλι δεν μου ακούγεται καλό. Είναι σαν να λέμε 'τα πληρώσαμε όλα τα έξοδα εμείς'. Πράγματι είναι λίγο προβληματικό.


----------



## Egyptiotissa

ireney said:


> Γεια!
> Δεν έχουμε "best woman" στ' Αγγλικά (εκτός αν κάποιος αποφασίσει να έχει γυναίκα για "best man"). Η κουμπάρα είναι "maid/matron of hono(ur)" (εξαρτάται από το αν είναι παντρεμένη ή όχι. Έτσι ας πούμε ο σύζυγος ήταν best man του άντρα μου και η γυναίκα του η matron of honor για μένα στον γάμο μας.
> Η κουμπαριά είναι λίγο διαφορετική (στην Αμερική τουλάχιστον) απ' ότι στην Ελλάδα γενικότερα.
> Τέσπα, πριν αρχίσω να off topic, θα μπορούσες να πεις "We were best man and maid/matron of honor at his wedding" ή "We were his best man and his wife's/her m of honor" ή κάτι τέτοιο.
> Ή μπορείς να εξηγήσεις τι εστί κουμπαριά και να το τελειώσεις με ένα "we married them"



Τείνω προς την εξήγηση του τι είναι κουμπαριά γιατί το matron/maid of honor δεν είναι ισοδύναμο με το "τον παντρέψαμε" που σημαίνει ότι χρέη κουμπάρου/ρας είχαν και οι δύο.  Από την άλλη, επειδή το κείμενό μου είναι ελληνικό που μεταφράζεται προς τα αγγλικά, θα φανεί λίγο περίεργο στον αγγλόφωνο αναγνώστη να έχει την Ελληνίδα αφηγήτρια να εξηγεί στους Ελληνες (αρχικούς) αναγνώστες, τι είναι "κουμπάρος"... Το... καλυτερότερο θα ήταν να έβαζα μια σημείωση και να ξεμπέρδευα αλλά έχω πάντα αντιστάσεις στις σημειώσεις... 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Egyptiotissa

Shawnee, ναι, συμφωνώ. Αν και εν μέρει είναι σωστό το sponsor, σημαίνει σχεδόν αποκλειστικά χρηματική υποστήριξη και όχι υποχρεωτικά τους οικογενειακούς δεσμούς και σίγουρα όχι την θρησκευτική διάσταση της κουμπαριάς. Όπως έγραψα και στην Ireney, η πιο "εύκολη" λύση είναι να αφήσω στο κείμενο 'koumbaros' και να βάλω μία υποσημείωση στο τέλος του κεφαλαίου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Egyptiotissa

Πώς σας φαίνεται το 'spiritual sponsors' ως μία περίπου απόδοση του 'κουμπάροι';; 

Η φράση θα μπορούσε να γίνει "we were his 'koumbaroi', having been chief attendants and spiritual sponsors at his wedding ceremony" ή "we were his 'koumbaroi', as we had been chief attendants and spiritual sponsors of his marriage". Με ενοχλεί λίγο που για το attendants πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω το wedding ceremony ενώ για το sponsors πρέπει να βάλω marriage...


----------



## shawnee

Με την επιφύλαξη ότι δεν είμαι μεταφραστής, θα Πρότεινα το εξής:

We were his _koumbari,_ having performed the obligatory rituals of spiritual sponsors at his wedding ceremony.  

Το spiritual sponsors μου αρέσει. Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να γίνει θέμα και στο αγγλικό φόρουμ


----------



## Egyptiotissa

Χμμμμ, *πολύ* μου αρέσει που βλέπω ότι μπορώ να βγάλω από τη μέση το chief attendants (too technical), όσο μου αρέσει και η προσθήκη του obligatory rituals... Νομίζω ότι πλησιάζουμε το... τέλειο!


----------

